# Need help rooting, updating tablet.



## erocker (Jan 20, 2017)

I've never done this before.. or really used a tablet much before. 

I have a Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F that currently has Android 5.1 on it. It's EOL and no more updates are available for it from Lenovo. A program/utility I have requires 6.0. 

So, I assume I need to root it, then update it to Marshmallow. I have no idea where to look or start, so if anyone can point me in the right direction (in which I mean, tell me what to do) I will be grateful!

Thank you!


----------



## StefanM (Jan 20, 2017)

Check out:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-twrp-lenovo-tab-2-a8-50f-mt8161-t3226130


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, thanks much! Google failed me on this one!


----------

